# My 2 1/2 week old can roll over?!?!?



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

What is THAT? More than once now in the past few days, I've put her down on her stomach (she has a lot of gas and actually likes being on her belly) only to find her on her back when I come back. So today I 'caught her in the act' of rolling over when I put her down on my bed. Now I'm totally paranoid about her rolling out of my bed.... She can roll from her back to her side too. YIKES.


----------



## Jaydedeyz (Jun 23, 2005)

This is actually not as unusual as you may think. BOTH of my boys were holding their heads up unnassisted on their first days out of the womb [not b/c I wasn't TRYING,but b/c they kept doing it while lieing down!].
and they were both rolling over on their own by the 1 month mark. I asked our Ped about this,she said they're just strong babies,and are determined to be positioned how THEY see fit. Don't be too worried about this,there's nothing you can [or should] do to stop the rolling,just take extra precautions like you would with an older baby,to make sure she's not going to roll into the floor,between the bed and wall,etc. And that "back to sleep" stuff,don't worry. If she's rolling,there's nothing you can do to change that,and DO NOT force her to sleep on her back,that doesn't work. She'll just roll regardless,or get REALLY mad if she can't. But don't get paranoid about SIDS just yet,if she's strong enough to roll over on her own,she's definately strong enough to reposition her head during sleep to keep breathing [or wake up]. [I was EXTREMELY paranoid about SIDS with my early rollers,but my Ped reassured me that they're strong enough to sleep on their bellies safely if they roll onto their stomachs unassisted,just keep putting her to bed on her back anyways.]
Congrats on having such a healthy and strong little girl!


----------



## westernmamomma (Aug 25, 2005)

My ds rolled over at 3 1/2 wks. My ped was amazed at it and said he was a very strong guy and he was the earliest roller she'd seen. We thought it was a fluke but he's still doing it now. Congrats on your early roller!


----------



## dynamohumm6 (Feb 22, 2005)

Quote:

This is actually not as unusual as you may think. BOTH of my boys were holding their heads up unnassisted on their first days out of the womb [not b/c I wasn't TRYING,but b/c they kept doing it while lieing down!].
and they were both rolling over on their own by the 1 month mark. I asked our Ped about this,she said they're just strong babies,and are determined to be positioned how THEY see fit.








:

This is exactly what my two were like. Holding their wobbly heads up and looking around the day they were born.


----------



## Trishy (Oct 15, 2002)

J was an early roller too. He rolled from belly to back at 2 1/2 weeks and by 3 months he could roll both ways with ease. By 4 months he was getting up on all fours. He crawled 2 days before he turned 5 months. He did slow down after the crawling and didn't actually start walking until 12 months. He's 15 months now and starting to RUN!


----------



## sleet76 (Jun 2, 2004)

She sounds like a real go-getter!

My DS was an early roller, but not quite as early. He was rolling both ways intentionally for locomotion across the room by 12 weeks. Crawled well on hands and knees a few days before 5 months, pulled up on furniture and walls just before 6 months. Now at 6.5 months, he can take a few assisted steps and is trying to learn to balance without holding on to anything. I hope he holds off on walking!She sounds like a real go-getter!


----------



## ryleeee (Feb 9, 2005)

haye rolled over the day after we got him home from the hospital. twice. and hasn't stopped since.








i actually got it on video because no-one believed me that he could do it.

he held his head up in the hospital unassisted too...and if i'm holding him sitting down facing me he can kick himself up off my lap..i'm scared he's going to go flying...


----------



## crazy_eights (Nov 22, 2001)

I've had two that walked by 9 mos (one of whom could cruise at 6 mos.







It looked ridiculous! ). I guess she is just following in the family tradition.


----------



## Tummy (Feb 24, 2005)

My DD was eaten by the couch when she was 3 weeks old. I layed her on her side and turned my back for a moment. Next thing I know she is head first in the crack of the sectional. I FREAKED OUT!... never again did I lay her on the couch. She was 'scooting' at 2 months old. Now she is going to be one on the 18th (WOOOHOOO HARRY POTTER!!! sorry)







and she is not showing any intrest in walking on her own. She travels along the furniture, the walls, the counters, by way of ONE finger, but to let go and GOOOOOO... nope, nada, not happening!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

ds #1 rolled over at 3 weeks. he's another early alert and strong baby. ds #2 (5 weeks old) can roll from back to side, and i have occaisionally found him on his belly, but have yet to "catch" him getting there.


----------



## Alkenny (May 4, 2004)

My first DS rolled at 11 days, never crawled and then walked (ran!) at 8 1/2 months!


----------



## Sweetiemommy (Jul 19, 2005)

Beware! My ds could hold his head up within days after birth and began rolling within the next few weeks. He would also scoot himself to me in bed when he wanted to nurse!!! He started crawling at five months and now at six months is walking along furniture and tried to crawl up the stairs










He seems like he is getting ready to take steps on his own soon.
Why can't he just relax and lay around like the other babies! Geez.


----------



## CABsMommy (Aug 24, 2005)

mine did the same thing around the same time...i was in COMPLETE shock. after reading all of your posts...i guess it's common *shrug*


----------

